# Bathroom monster



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm having a bathroom remodeled and saw this photo op...I just couldn't resist


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that looks awesome!
great picture!
.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Grab a hammer and whack that thing on the head.


Great pic.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thats hillarious!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL! Leave to a haunter to find ways to throw in some fun into a remodel!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Lol!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I love the new decor!!!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Tee hee hee..... LB your a riot!!  I wonder if I tear up my bathroom I too can have a bathroom monster lol..


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, that's what you get for plunging too hard......


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If that is what is coming up from below your toilet... when is the last time you cleaned that thing?

Just teasing... no offense meant.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

hehehehehehe that's awesome!

Kinda reminds me of Evil Dead... Weee're gonna get you... weee're gonna get you...


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL you guys, y'all crack me up. This hole is actually where the tub drain is and I used to have a fear of the bathtub drain when I was 4 or 5 years old....perfect eh?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Ya know the best place to hide is always the under the tub its just so spacious


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> Ya know the best place to hide is always the under the tub its just so spacious


LOL and no one ever thinks to look there


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Sweet!

I thought I heard scratching under the tub!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great, no more soaking in the tub by candlelight for me... or using the potty in the dark.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

LB strikes again.... Good one Laurie!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

that's the spirit! Bring spookness everywhere! That monster would look creepy peeking over many things


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny. We've remoldeled several houses and the scariest thing we've found has been old termite damage.


----------

